# FreeBSD/PCBSD partial success on HP ZBook 15 G2



## killnine (Dec 21, 2014)

Intel Core i7-4710MQ
Mobile Intel QM87 chipset
NVIDIA Quadro K1100M
DTS Studio Sound HD
WiFi 802.11ac & Bluetooth 4.0 LE (Realtek chip, I think)
PCBSD installs OK, Xorg works out of the box, audio works. Wifi and bluetooth don't. As an annoying detail, earphone jack doesn't work (mutes speakers, but no sound on earphones).

On startup, there are some USB and ACPI related errors/warnings.

I think the relevant pciconf entry for the wifi is:

```
none2@pci0:62:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0xc0708086 chip=0x08b18086 rev=0x6b hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  class  = network
none3@pci0:96:0:0:   class=0xff0000 card=0x2253103c chip=0x524910ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
```


----------



## killnine (Dec 21, 2014)

As for the earphone jack problem: I've read on solutions involving device hints, but the problem is I don't seem to get verbose information on boot. I tried multiple several solutions (such as boot_verbose="YES" or -v boot option set in loader.conf, and `nextboot` with -v), none of them worked.

With regards to Xorg: the graphics are occasionally a bit glitchy, with "trails" or artifacts left behind by moved or minimized windows or closed menus.


----------



## adnaan1 (Dec 22, 2014)

What kernel module did you load in your loader.conf in order to get the sound working, I've got similar hardware and it's detected as "IDT audio codec", something along them lines, but I've got no clue whether to load the snd kernel mode or snd_hda, or did PC-BSD correctly configure you sound for you?


----------



## killnine (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't specify anything in my loader.conf, so whatever PCM and/or HDA drivers are loaded by default seem to work.
Here's some related `dmesg` output:

```
hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0042) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0042) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0042) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0042) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa0
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0042) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek (0x0280) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0280) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm3: <Realtek (0x0280) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,21 and 26 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek (0x0280) (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 18 on hdaa1
```
I managed to dump the pin stuff I was hoping to see with verbose booting:

```
hdaa1: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1: 18 90a60130 3  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1:     Caps: IN              
hdaa1: 19 40000000 0  0  Line-out      None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN              
hdaa1: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT    EAPD  
hdaa1: 21 0421101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT    EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT          
hdaa1: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN                  Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 26 04a11020 2  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Right      Black   0
hdaa1:     Caps: IN OUT HP      VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps: IN OUT         VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: NumGPIO=5 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa1:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO3: disabled
hdaa1:  GPIO4: disabled
```


----------



## killnine (Dec 30, 2014)

I must admit this whole thing (with various hda* thingys, dacs and what not) is a bit fuzzy to me. The above looks, in my ill-informed opinion, reasonable: as matches for internal speaker and headphones, and headphones have the magic seq 15 as expected. If I plug in the headphones, nids 21 (headphones) and 26 (mic) "sense" it. Speaker gets muted, but there is no sound from headphones. HELP!


----------



## dch (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting the info, as I'm looking at getting this or a similar model and knowing you're not the first is 90% of the battle.

killnine do you mind passing on a few more details?

- full `dmesg` especially CPU info
- any xorg.conf if you needed it
- what resolution you've gotten this to run at
- if it sleeps OK or not

If it's possible to put in a second "normal" SSD in this laptop or not? I expect to buy one through a local vendor, so I can check this before purchase.

Any other tips/info to share?


----------

